# Mt. Ellen at Sugarbush; Opening Day, 12/18/09 - AWESOME!



## BushMogulMaster (Dec 18, 2009)

What a day!  Beautiful snow, bluebird skies, frigid temps, fantastic snowmaking, tons of acreage to ski, etc.

I'll let the pix do the talking.  Get up here and ski.  It's awesome!

View from the base area, early AM:







On the way up GMX:






The Northridge "Pod:"






"Times Square:"






Cliffs:






Upper Mountain:






Upper Mountain #2:






View across midflats from Glen House:






Top of Northridge, Camel's Hump in background:






Looking up to the summit:






Across the ridge:






Snow covered trees and a bluebird sky!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Dec 18, 2009)

The Mt. Ellen GM, Dan Torsell (my dad), in his office:






Looks like another planet up there:






Elbow/Rim/Lookin' Good intersection:






Trees, signs, and skies:






Hammerhead:






Snowmaking fleet in full force at end of the day:


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome pictures.  I wish it wasn't so far away.


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2009)

this is like night and day compare to Mt. Washington Valley NH.
Nice.  Early next midweek I'm heading up to VT.


----------



## Trev (Dec 19, 2009)

I am headed up to spend the xmas weekend in Berlin VT.. looking to ski on that Sunday.. and this looks like a prime target !


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 19, 2009)

Superb pics on a blue sky day - thanks !


----------



## rtibbs4 (Dec 19, 2009)

Great pics. I didn't get to Sugarbush last season.. or many other places for that matter. Looking forward to getting back up there after the holidays.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2009)

It was an amazing day.  I got first chair and first tracks down Hammerhead and Lower FIS.  Some of my pics:  

Who is this guy driving the groomer?  :wink:  I think I saw you in the lodge...






This is when you KNOW it is going to be an amazing day:






Waiting for first chair:











First tracks down Hammerhead:






Wow!


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome pictures. To say I miss Sugarbush would be an understatement... I used to clock around 100 days a year there.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> It was an amazing day.  I got first chair and first tracks down Hammerhead and Lower FIS.  Some of my pics:
> 
> Who is this guy driving the groomer?  :wink:  I think I saw you in the lodge...




Hahaha... I though that might have been you with the camera!  Yeah, that was a quick emergency catting operation!  There wasn't a clear pass to the base of GMX, so when I got there around 7:30, my first duty was in the cat.  By 9:00, the skis were on.  I had first tracks on Encore.


Anyway... just got off of a ridiculously long grooming shift (11 hours instead of 8... had to push out Straight Shot and base area whales).  Can't think straight.  Need sleep.  Must ski tomorrow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Hahaha... I though that might have been you with the camera!  Yeah, that was a quick emergency catting operation!  There wasn't a clear pass to the base of GMX, so when I got there around 7:30, my first duty was in the cat.  By 9:00, the skis were on.  I had first tracks on Encore.



Who else would be crazy enough to get to Mount Ellen at 7:45 am and stand outside waiting for first chair?  

Nice grooming on the upper mountain.  Elbow, Rim Run, and Looking Good were all in good shape.  Considering that there was no snow a few weeks ago, it was very good.  

It was also nice to see the camraderie that ME is known for.  All lifties and staff were really excited to talk with me and other skiers and riders.  One liftie @ NRX said to me, "I'm glad to be working."  No pirate flag though....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 22, 2009)

sweet shots...jones rating wayyyy up!


----------

